# raccourci configuration réseau



## ygab (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise mon MacBook dans différents environnements qui impliquent que la configuration réseau soit définie spécifiquement selon ces lieux.
J'ai donc créé différentes configurations que je sélectionne vie le menu Pomme.

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de créer des raccourcis clavier pour passer d'une configuration à l'autre.
Autre solution : j'aurais des icônes sur le bureau qui actionneraient un Applescript.
J'ai cherché comment faire, mais je ne trouve pas.


Si vous avez une idée.........  merci,    -Yves.


----------



## Egon-058 (3 Avril 2014)

Bump...


----------

